# Gaggia Classic: Dripping steam wand



## Glenn

Posted on behalf of *cindyt*

My Gaggia Classic is dripping water from the steam wand occasionally, my husband says it would because of the pressure. I know there is a lot of posts about this and will go check those out in a minute but what is your experience if any with this problem?

Thanks and Happy Holidays to you and yours!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

hi cindy, if the valve is dripping it sounds like the valve seals are worn and the valve would need replacing to remedy this as it is an enclosed unit

regards

mark


----------



## Eyedee

Mark on a one to ten basis how difficult is this to do at home please, and do you know how much the unit will cost.

Ian


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

hi, i would say 3 out of ten. it is quite simple. if the valve is scaled in a bit is force is required but it will come off. i can do the valve and seal for £35 delivered.

mark


----------



## Greenpotterer

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> hi, i would say 3 out of ten. it is quite simple. if the valve is scaled in a bit is force is required but it will come off. i can do the valve and seal for £35 delivered.
> 
> mark


Sorry to hijack Mark but is a valve /seal available for the baby classic? mines starting to leak actually its been leaking for a few months

Gaz


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

hi, email me through my website and i will try to sort you. http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com

mark


----------



## Greenpotterer

Cheers Mark probably be in the New Year now as next day off Boxing Day

Gaz


----------



## beesley121

Hi, i thought it would be easier to reply to this thread but i too have the same problem. My wand is constant dripping when left switched on but not getting used (steam fuction turned off)

I see u say the valve seats are worn but as this machine was only given to me on christams day, I really cant see how they have worn in such a small space of time. (2 month). could it be something else? now im sure this will be covered under the manufacturers warrantee but im not sure if i want the same coffee machine back if it has already gone faulty within 2 months!! what do you think?? it does get used everyday may 3 or 4 times but come on for £300 surely we should expect better of such a machine


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

hi, which machine do you have as the leaking steam arm on the classic and one on the new baby's are caused by the problems , generally scale. scale gets into the valve and during use the scale decays the internal seal, as you say it should not drip after 2 months, however in very hard water areas this can happen if not descaled every 3 or 4 weeks. i would suggest returning it for refund or replacement

mark


----------



## beesley121

hi, thanx for the reply

I have the gaggia classic and i would say im in a soft to moderate water area.


----------



## Andy Blyth

I must admit I'm in the same situation. I got my new Baby for christmas and the steam wand does drip when the machine is turned on, only slightly, but it does drip.

I always thought it would be normal due to changes in pressure in the machine until reading this.

I'm in a soft water area (central scotland) and have already descaled the machine once with the second round due in a week or two.

Any ideas?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

hi, it could be something as simple as your steam valve needing to be reset. there is a 2mm allen bolt on the steam valve and the baby range are prone to them working loose, it is well known issue. simply remove the lid, untighten the bolt further and then close your steam valve to to the desired pressure and re-tighten.

hope it helps

Mark


----------



## Bianca 西谷

I have the same problem with mine, I tried to undo my machine, taken the knob off taken all the screws out including the steam valve knob one,

but i cant take it off still? and the plastic at the back is cracking. is there any way to get the cover off?

Personally i wouldn't be able to fit a new valve i don't think, but I do enjoy taking stuff apart to have a look in side things.


----------

